# Grafik für Briefkopf wird in Word unscharf



## Tabrizi (1. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Leute,
ich bin echt am verzweifeln.
Ich will einen Briefkopf machen und habe hierfür eine Grafik in Photoshop CS2 erstellt.
Nun speichere ich diese als .JPG mit maximaler Qualität ab und dann füge ich es in Word in die Kopfzeile ein.
Bis dahin ist ja alles in Ordnung.
Nur wenn ich es dann drucke, dann ist das Logo zwar gut erkennbar und alles, nur eben ist es nicht so scharf wie die Schrift auf dem Papier.
Es sieht so aus als wäre es vergrößert worden, so typisch ganz leicht pixelig.
Was muss ich beachten wenn ich ein Bild in Word kopiere damit dies nicht funktioniert?
Übersehe ich etwas?

Gruß


----------



## The619 (1. Oktober 2007)

Aus welchen Farben besteht das Logo denn? 
Mal versucht den Drucker zu kalibrieren?


----------



## Tabrizi (1. Oktober 2007)

Hi,
natürlich ist es kein Spitzendrucker und ich weiß das ich keine Fotoqualität erwarten darf.
Jedoch ist es halt nicht der typische Mangel der nun durch einen schlechten Drucker verursacht wird, sondern wirklich eine Art pixelige Grafik.
Es sind die Farben Hellblau und Orange.

Gruß


----------



## janoc (1. Oktober 2007)

Hast du schon andere Formate als .jpg probiert? .bmp oder sowas?


----------



## Tabrizi (1. Oktober 2007)

Morgen bin ich wieder an meinem PC mit Drucker, da werde ich die Datei mal als BMP und mal als GIF speichern und dann wieder drucken.
Gruß


----------



## janoc (1. Oktober 2007)

Was mir gerade kommt: hat vielleicht auch was mit den dpi-Einstellungen vom Photoshop-Dokument zu tun? Achte mal darauf ob da 300dpi eingestellt sind.


----------

